# startled



## Mallarme

Salut, vă rog, poate să traduce cineva acest text în română -- în mod tot firesc:

_I knocked on Ana's door violently.
Startled, she told me to come in._

Mulţumesc mult anticipat!


----------



## jazyk

My attempt:

Am ciocănit la uşa Anei în mod violent.
Speriată, ea mi-a spus să intru.


----------



## Mallarme

Mersi, jazyk! Eşti român(că) atunci? Nu pot citi pe limba chineză


----------



## jazyk

Nu, sunt brazilian.


----------



## aurette

startled can also be translated by _tresarind_


----------



## Mallarme

De fapt textul a fost în română, dar am vrut să ştiu cum l-ar traduce vorbitori nativi de limba română cuvântul "startled"...adică dacă l-ar traduce ca "speriat"...

textul originar este:

Bătui violent la uşa Eddei.
Îmi răspunse speriată să intru.

Apoi l-am tradus aşa cum ai văzut mai sus.


----------



## aurette

inseamna ca e engleza mea de vina... credeam ca startle inseamna a tresari, dar vad acum ca poate insemna si speriat


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ce credeti atunci despre "înfiora"?? 

_Îmi răspunse înfiorată să intru_

Imi place mai mult "infiorata" decat speriata, pentru ca "speriata" este "scarred" in Engleza. 

 robbie


----------



## Mallarme

robbie_SWE said:


> Ce credeti atunci despre "înfiora"??
> 
> _Îmi răspunse înfiorată să intru_
> 
> Imi place mai mult "infiorata" decat speriata, pentru ca "speriata" este "scarred" in Engleza.
> 
> robbie



"infiorat" pentru startled? ... este prea tare, nu? fiind că "startled" înseamnă  surprins în mod brusc...


----------



## parakseno

exact... startle înseamnă "a lua prin surprindere", "a face să tresară", "a surprinde" chiar şi "a înfiora".


----------



## robbie_SWE

Ai dreptate! Este prea tare, dar am incercat si eu!  

 robbie


----------



## alitza

robbie_SWE said:


> Ce credeti atunci despre "înfiora"??
> 
> _Îmi răspunse înfiorată să intru_
> 
> Imi place mai mult "infiorata" decat speriata, pentru ca "speriata" este "scarred" in Engleza.
> 
> robbie


De fapt, nu inseamna "scarred" ci "scared". S-ar putea sa fie un typo, dar,fiind pe un forum lingvistic, simt nevoia sa precizez. "Scarred" inseamna "marcat de cicatrici" . O litera conteaza mult...
Cat despre "startled" dupa mine nu exista un echivalent perfect in romana, deoarece, conform Merriam-Webster, "to startle" inseamna "to frighten or surprise suddenly and usually not seriously". Cred totusi ca in contextul asta "speriata" ar fi cea mai potrivita varianta, pentru ca este o reactie fireasca a oricui la auzul unor batai violente in usa.


----------



## Mallarme

alitza said:


> Cred totusi ca in contextul asta "speriata" ar fi cea mai potrivita varianta, pentru ca este o reactie fireasca a oricui la auzul unor batai violente in usa.



Mersi alitza! Asta este exact ceea ce mă întrebam, dar I asked about it in a roundabout way .


----------



## robbie_SWE

alitza said:


> De fapt, nu inseamna "scarred" ci "scared". S-ar putea sa fie un typo, dar,fiind pe un forum lingvistic, simt nevoia sa precizez. "Scarred" inseamna "marcat de cicatrici" . O litera conteaza mult...
> Cat despre "startled" dupa mine nu exista un echivalent perfect in romana, deoarece, conform Merriam-Webster, "to startle" inseamna "to frighten or surprise suddenly and usually not seriously". Cred totusi ca in contextul asta "speriata" ar fi cea mai potrivita varianta, pentru ca este o reactie fireasca a oricui la auzul unor batai violente in usa.


 
 DOAMNE!!! Multumesc mult ca m-ai corijat! Era un "typo" enorm care nu trebuia sa fie facut! SCUZE!!!


----------

